# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  New Lockdown News:

## Northern Rivers

BREAKING NEWS: LOCKDOWN TO BE LIFTED

Finally, the lockdown for us in Northern NSW is set to lift on Saturday, 11 September at 12:01am.

Some restrictions will continue to be imposed by the NSW Government. 

--------

 RESTRICTIONS TO BE MAINTAINED:

-----

 GATHERINGS IN THE HOME AND PUBLIC SPACES

- Up to 5 visitors will be allowed in a home (not including children 12 and under)

- Up to 20 people can gather in outdoor settings

-----

 VENUES INCLUDING HOSPITALITY, RETAIL STORES AND GYMS

- Hospitality venues can reopen subject to 1 person per 4sqm inside, and 1 person per 2sqm outside, with standing while drinking permitted outside.

- Retail stores can reopen under the 1 person per 4sqm rule. 

- Personal services such as hairdressers and nail salons can reopen with 1 person per 4sqpm, capped at 5 clients per premises.

- Gyms and indoor recreation facilities can open under the 1 person per 4sqm rule and can offer classes for up to 20 people.

- Sporting facilities, including swimming pools, can reopen.

-----

 SCHOOLS

- Schools will reopen with Level 3 COVID-Safe measures in place.

-----

 STADIUMS, THEATRES AND MAJOR OUTDOOR RECREATION FACILITIES

- Major recreation outdoor facilities including stadiums, racecourses, theme parks and zoos can reopen with 1 person per 4sqm, capped at 5000 people

- Up to 500 people can attend ticketed and seated outdoor events.

- Indoor entertainment and information facilities, including cinemas, theatres, music halls, museums and galleries can reopen with 1 person per 4sqm or 75% fixed seat capacity.

-----

 WEDDINGS, FUNERALS AND PLACES OF WORSHIP

- Up to 50 guests can attend weddings, with dancing permitted, and eating and drinking only while seated.

- Up to 50 guests can attend funerals, with eating and drinking while seated.

- Churches and places of worship to reopen subject to 1 person per 4sqm rule, with no singing.

-----

 TRAVEL

- Caravan parks and camping grounds can open.

- Carpooling will be permitted.

-----

 MASKS

- Masks will remain mandatory for all indoor public venues, including public transport, front-of-house hospitality, retail and business premises, on planes and at airports.

- Only hospitality staff will be required to wear a mask when outdoors.

- Children aged under 12 will not need to wear a mask indoors.

--------

NSW BORDER CRISIS CONTINUES

We were only unfairly put into lock down due to the NSW Liberals-Nationals Government’s gross incompetence and mismanagement that resulted in their Sydney COVID crisis rapidly spreading throughout the state. 

We’re still at extreme risk because the NSW Government stubbornly refuses to give us a ring of steel and protect our community. Currently, the NSW Government still allows people from all across the state to come into our region. This is outrageous and puts our community in danger. 

The NSW Government must take up the offer from the QLD Government to work together to find a solution to the border situation. Moving COVID checkpoints south or the NSW Government establishing checkpoints in NSW would keep us safe and fix the border crisis.

In terms of staffing the checkpoints, the use of Army personnel is completely possible – as is currently happening in other areas including Sydney. It's just a matter of political will.

All these options are legal, workable and practical. The NSW Government knows this.

More than 20,000 locals have signed my petition calling for a Northern NSW checkpoint. This is a common-sense solution to combat our current dire situation.

Refusing to deliver this will be the shameful legacy of the Liberals and Nationals on the North Coast.

Please email these Liberals and Nationals MPs and tell them we’ve had enough of their inaction:
 Gladys Berejiklian (NSW Premier): willoughby@parliament.nsw.gov.au
 John Barilaro (NSW Deputy Premier): monaro@parliament.nsw.gov.au
 Geoff Provest MP (Tweed Nationals MP): tweed@parliament.nsw.gov.au
 Ben Franklin (Local Nationals MLC): ben.franklin@parliament.nsw.gov.au
 Hon Catherine Cusack MLC (Local Liberal MLC): catherine.cusack@parliament.nsw.gov.au

--------

Thank you to our North Coast community for your efforts over the past month. 

For more information, please visit health.nsw.gov.au

----------

Brat (09-09-2021),Conservative Libertarian (09-09-2021),donttread (09-09-2021),Jen (09-09-2021)

----------


## Freewill

It is good that they are giving back rights, but what science did they use to determine the new rules?

----------


## Rebel Yell

News about the truckies blockade is being scantly reported..


*Australia Truckie Protest Update  Road Closures Across the Country & Entrances to Sydney Blocked*

Australia Truckie Protest Update - Road Closures Across the Country  Entrances to Sydney Blocked

----------

Brat (09-09-2021),Lone Gunman (09-09-2021),Northern Rivers (09-09-2021)

----------


## donttread

> BREAKING NEWS: LOCKDOWN TO BE LIFTED
> 
> Finally, the lockdown for us in Northern NSW is set to lift on Saturday, 11 September at 12:01am.
> 
> Some restrictions will continue to be imposed by the NSW Government. 
> 
> --------
> 
>  RESTRICTIONS TO BE MAINTAINED:
> ...


I think you folks need a freedom movement even more than we do. Is that happening?

----------

Brat (09-09-2021),Lone Gunman (09-09-2021),memesofine (09-09-2021)

----------


## memesofine

How nice of the Guberment. They are GIVING back some of the citizens RIGHTS a little at a time. Truly unbelievable :Angry20:

----------

donttread (09-09-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> How nice of the Guberment. They are GIVING back some of the citizens RIGHTS a little at a time. Truly unbelievable


What rights are those?  The AUS constitution lacks a Bill of Rights, unlike the U.S. Constitution (on which the AUS constitution was generally modeled).

----------

donttread (09-09-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> What rights are those?  The AUS constitution lacks a Bill of Rights, unlike the U.S. Constitution (on which the AUS constitution was generally modeled).


I know, that's why they are in the situation they are in now. ALSO THEY GAVE UP THEIR WEAPONS on the word of the government and now have no defense against a tyrant Government or Criminals running over them. 

*A Warning from Australia to America : Don't Give Up Your Guns*

----------


## Oceander

> I know, that's why they are in the situation they are in now. ALSO THEY GAVE UP THEIR WEAPONS on the word of the government and now have no defense against a tyrant Government or Criminals running over them. 
> 
> *A Warning from Australia to America : Don't Give Up Your Guns*


They really didn't have any choice in the matter.

----------


## El Guapo

That's one state, and I'm glad...but what a lot of folks don't know is that when Oz gained independence, the States reserved the vast majority of power for themselves. The federal government has very little say in lockdowns and other government actions. The governors have the last say. So when NSW eases the jackboot pressure on their subjects, the 5 other governors are under no obligation follow suit. 
 At least that's my understanding...

----------


## donttread

> What rights are those?  The AUS constitution lacks a Bill of Rights, unlike the U.S. Constitution (on which the AUS constitution was generally modeled).



I sometimes wonder what protections exist in other countries but I alweays thought there were some because the people aren't enslaved yet.

----------


## Oceander

> I sometimes wonder what protections exist in other countries but I alweays thought there were some because the people aren't enslaved yet.


Unwritten customary rules of social interaction.  Like most of the so-called U.K. constitution, some of which is written, most of which is not, and much of which consists of "principles" rather then enforceable binding legal rights or obligations.

It works just fine when the society is not under stress; not so well when it is, as the current plandemic is demonstrating, particularly in parts of AUS.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> News about the truckies blockade is being scantly reported..
> 
> 
> *Australia Truckie Protest Update  Road Closures Across the Country & Entrances to Sydney Blocked*
> 
> Australia Truckie Protest Update - Road Closures Across the Country  Entrances to Sydney Blocked


It was a dud. All of Brisbane had two trucks stop on the highway.

----------

Rebel Yell (09-09-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Okay. No jab...no business. Period:

********************************
UPDATE: The Queensland Premier says a restricted border bubble will be introduced from 1am Monday

It’s for essential reasons including work (that cannot be done from home) and school. 

Other essential reasons include: 
- Essential shopping
- Care for a vulnerable person
- Healthcare

According to Queensland Health, essential workers crossing the border will need to have had at least one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine.

Tweed Heads and other NSW regions are set to come out of lockdown from 12:01am Saturday.

More: https://ab.co/3A4NzZC

And here's how some locals have reacted: https://ab.co/3E1ZF8j



**********************************
Looks like I gotta get a jab. It's that, or lose lord knows how many clients.

I booked in to see my Anger Management psychologist over Face Time.

I am absolutely fuming... :Angry20:

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (09-11-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

JUST IN (9pm, Sunday 12 September): The NEW Queensland Border Passes are AVAILABLE FROM NOW (link at bottom of post).

I strongly urge people applying for passes to contact QLD Health on 13 42 68 before applying to ensure you meet the requirements.

--------

 GENERAL REQUIREMENTS:

From 1am, Monday 13 September, non-restricted border zone residents (which includes the North Coast), can now cross the border for the purpose of work or volunteering if it cannot be reasonably performed from home. 

If you are permitted to cross the border for work or volunteering, you will need to have received at least one dose of the COVID-19 vaccine.

A non-restricted border zone resident who has not in the preceding 14 days been in a COVID-19 hotspot outside of the non-restricted border zone must not enter Queensland if in the preceding 14 days they have had a visitor to their residence who lives in a restricted border zone or any other part of New South Wales outside the non-restricted border zone.

Face mask requirements apply in Queensland. More information here: 

https://www.qld.gov.au/.../travelling-to-queensland-13...

--------

 WHO IS A NON-RESTRICTED BORDER ZONE RESIDENT?

 Those in the following Local Government Areas: Tweed, Ballina, Byron, Moree Plains, Gwydir, Clarence Valley, Inverell, Glen Innes Severn, Tenterfield, Kyogle, Richmond Valley and Lismore Shire residents.

--------

From 1am AEST 13 September 2021, if you are in a non-restricted border zone resident you can cross between NSW and Queensland for the below essential purposes:

 to get food or other essential goods or services for the personal needs of the household or other household purposes, which cannot reasonably be obtained within New South Wales or Queensland;
 to get medical care or supplies or other health care services, including a scheduled COVID-19 vaccination which cannot reasonably be obtained within New South Wales or Queensland; 
 to comply with an order to attend or to give effect to a court or tribunal in person in the border zone; 
 to donate blood or blood products at a scheduled appointment at a blood collection centre in Queensland or New South Wales; 
 to perform work or volunteering that cannot be done from home; 
 to attend school, childcare, university or any other educational institution or to transport your children to or from these facilities; 
 provide assistance, care or support to a vulnerable person or family member or visit a terminally ill relative; 
 fulfil an obligation relating to shared parenting, child contact or contact between siblings;
 in an emergency situation; 
 for safety reasons (to avoid injury or illness, or to escape a risk of harm, including domestic violence); 
 as directed by an emergency officer; 

A non-restricted border zone resident must only remain in Queensland for the time necessary to carry out one of the essential purposes listed above. 

--------

 Likewise, Queensland residents can enter the non-restricted New South Wales border zone for a variety of essential purposes and will not need to observe stay at home requirements when they return to Queensland

--------

You also will not be able to cross the border:

 if you have been in a restricted NSW border zone LGA (or any another COVID-19 hotspot) in the last 14 days or if in the preceding 14 days you have had a visitor to your residence who lives in a restricted border zone or any other part of New South Wales outside the non-restricted border zone, or
 to attend a wedding or funeral
 to exercise or participate in organised sport
 for recreational purposes, including:
 meeting friends or family for a meal out
 holidays
 spectating at professional sporting events
 attending cinemas, theme parks or other tourist experiences.

NSW border zone residents must not undertake any of these activities while in Queensland even if you have entered for an essential purpose.

--------

  QLD BORDER PASS

You can complete the Border Zone Travel pass if you are a non-restricted border zone resident entering Queensland for an essential purpose or a Queensland resident who entered the non-restricted border zone and are re-entering Queensland. These passes are valid for 14 days:

https://www.qld.gov.au/border-pass/border-zone-resident 

--------

 RETURNING TO NSW

If you're travelling from Queensland to NSW, you must complete a NSW Entry Declaration Pass, which is valid for 72 hours and can be found here:
https://www.service.nsw.gov.au/.../complete-nsw-entry...

--------

For more information: 

NSW Health 13 77 88 | www.health.nsw.gov.au
QLD Health 13 42 68 | www.health.qld.gov.au



































_
_

----------

